# IELTS requirement for SMC



## zulfi (Jan 27, 2013)

Dear All,

My EOI has been selected and my qualification, Master of Science in IT, was conducted entirely in English by a recognized institution and I claiming points for a qualification in one of the identified future growth areas.

My occupation is in the long term skill shortage list...so, do you all think i need IELTS anyway, or my qualification, done entirely in English would sufficient? Is there anyone on this forum who migrated to nz as a skilled migrant without IELTS?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

zulfi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My EOI has been selected and my qualification, Master of Science in IT, was conducted entirely in English by a recognized institution and I claiming points for a qualification in one of the identified future growth areas.
> 
> My occupation is in the long term skill shortage list...so, do you all think i need IELTS anyway, or my qualification, done entirely in English would sufficient? Is there anyone on this forum who migrated to nz as a skilled migrant without IELTS?


I imagine that many people from countries where English is spoken as a first language would not have needed to complete an IELTS - we certainly didn't need to. 
For yourself - I'd check with NZ Immigration, as I know that there are some places and jobs where it is compulsory.


----------



## zulfi (Jan 27, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> I imagine that many people from countries where English is spoken as a first language would not have needed to complete an IELTS - we certainly didn't need to.
> For yourself - I'd check with NZ Immigration, as I know that there are some places and jobs where it is compulsory.


thanking you... and looking forward to see your reply shortly


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

zulfi said:


> thanking you... and looking forward to see your reply shortly


Hi there - when I say 'I'd be checking' that means _you_ need to check - not me!!! It's not something someone else can do for you.

I'm afraid that sort of indicates why an IELTS is often needed too - language is often not just about the theoretical, but about the context, and the colloquialisms of the people who speak it as part of their every day communication.


----------

